# xbox 360 Hi Def



## Boris Sprinkler (May 27, 2009)

afternoon.

I would like some (more) advice about consoles. Specifically Xbox 360 and displaying the (capable) games I have in Hi-def.

I don't have much knowledge of how to do this so advice greatly appreciated.

My TV is Sony KDL-26V4000 - 26" Widescreen HD Ready Bravia LCD TV

I have an xbox 360 connected via the standard scart connection that comes with the xbox, with the red and yellow cables going into the relevant audio ports. It is shown on AV1

If I switch the xbox connection cable to HDMI the screen goes blank and the TV can no longer see the Xbox. Now presumably I need a HD connector that goes from the back of the cable on the xbox into the TV is this correct?

Can any one point me in the right direction as to what I need?

Cheers, boris.


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

Did you get the Xbox 'arcade' version - ie without hard drive?
If so, you need to buy a 'component' HD cable (the red green and blue + red & white audio plugs)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xbox-High-D...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1243422474&sr=1-2

If you got any other xbox model, then you should have got a component cable in the box.

If you bought a recent model, you may have a HDMI socket - if so, get any old HDMI cable - don't be fooled by expensive ones. Note that if you go the HDMI route, and you want to route the sound into a hifi, you have to either plug the hifi into the audio out sockets of your TV, or buy the official Xbox HDMI lead which has audio-out socket hanging off it.


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2009)

The last 2 releases of the Arcade have also had an HDMI...


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

Oh. Well, it's definitely the way to go if you've got a socket for it.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 27, 2009)

I have that one in the amzon link. It came with the box. edit. i can't actually remember what I have plugged in currently. But I definitely have that one somewhere. Will check and revert.


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Oh. Well, it's definitely the way to go if you've got a socket for it.




I actually reckon that the VGA cable I had gave a _sharper_ picture...

The HDMI produces better colours.

Some games looked better on the former, others better on the latter...


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

For HD, you should only plug in the component cables, not the yellow one for SD. I think the problem may be with the TV, and making sure you have the right input selected.

Also, in your xbox's setup, you should be able to choose the output type - SD or HD, also the aspect ratio eg 4:3 or 16:9


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2009)

Fuck me, all this fuss over the frelling cable used to plug into the telly...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 27, 2009)

Sounds to me like you already have a component cable if it has a hd switch.


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> For HD, you should only plug in the component cables, not the yellow one for SD. I think the problem may be with the TV, and making sure you have the right input selected.
> 
> Also, in your xbox's setup, you should be able to choose the output type - SD or HD, also the aspect ratio eg 4:3 or 16:9



I've got a red/yellow/white, and a green/blue/red on one end of the cable, and the Xbox connector on the other end (with the HD switch)....

Where would I plug the RGB into on the TV? 

At the moment I've got the RWY going in the aux holes


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

if your TV doesn't have the red green and blue sockets, then there's nothing you can do with them! (and it's probably not a HD telly anyway)


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

Nah it is a HD telly, its got a HDMI hole. Just wondered where the freakin rgb leads go


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2009)

in the RGB sockets. They'll be labelled Y Pb Pr. If you don't have those sockets, then this lead will never do HD for you.


----------



## bmd (May 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Nah it is a HD telly, its got a HDMI hole. Just wondered where the freakin rgb leads go



If the 360 has an HDMI output (earlier ones don't) then get an HDMI lead, you can pick them up for a few quid off Amazon. 

If you want to use an optical lead as well then you can plug the original cable in, plug your optical cable into that and then into your telly and still use an HDMI lead for the picture. Just make sure you get an HDMI cable with a flat end if you want to do that.


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

Wicked chaps, nice one, will check out my box tonight and see what I can do


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck me, all this fuss over the frelling cable used to plug into the telly...



Heh it's like a comedy thread gone awry.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 28, 2009)

You know? PS3 - scart, RGB, HDMI, one of 3 choices. Piece of piss.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 28, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I actually reckon that the VGA cable I had gave a _sharper_ picture...
> 
> The HDMI produces better colours.
> 
> Some games looked better on the former, others better on the latter...



load of utter uninformed bollocks...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 28, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> You know? PS3 - scart, RGB, HDMI, one of 3 choices. Piece of piss.



erm 1 of 4 if you have an old ps2 or ps1 co-ax h'actually


----------



## kyser_soze (May 28, 2009)

Ah yeah, that thing that looks like a USB connector but isn't.

Put it this way, nothing like the hassle the OP seems to be having...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 28, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Ah yeah, that thing that looks like a USB connector but isn't.
> 
> Put it this way, nothing like the hassle the OP seems to be having...



erm the firewire port? or the svideo port? or the ilink port though only my first gen sp3 has this and the newer 160 gig doesn't have it...


----------



## The Groke (May 28, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> load of utter uninformed bollocks...



Yeah sorry - I was lying to seem cool in front of bigger boys.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2009)

right so I have the three cables plugged into the scart connector converter. guess I don't need this but when I put them from the converter and put them in the corresponding sockets on the tv and switch the xbox cable to HD mode, the screen goes blank. The TV should surely just pick them up right?


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2009)

you're doing something wrong. the scart convertor is for the yellow, red and white cables. it is oldschool standard definition.
your cable _should_ have SIX plugs on it. red and white and yeloow in one set. red and blue and green in the other. it is this other set of cables that will transmit an HD signal. They should be plugged into the Y Pb Pr sockets and nowhere else. If you do not have these sockets on your TV, then you will need a HDMI cable. This will a)give you a better image and b)be able to support 1080p.

You should try scanning through all the input channels on your TV too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> right so I have the three cables plugged into the scart connector converter. guess I don't need this but when I put them from the converter and put them in the corresponding sockets on the tv and switch the xbox cable to HD mode, the screen goes blank. The TV should surely just pick them up right?



You can'r get HD through scart, throw away the adapter.

Put the red green and blue cables directly into the component input on your telly, round things, like the ones you put the red and white audio into.

If you haven't got component input you need a vga or hdmi cable instead.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2009)

ok. i was posting from wrong room.


so now checked. I have red and white (audio) and yellow plugged into scart converter. As you say i dont need this.

I also have red green and blue cables plugged into corresponding ports on the TV.

I go to settings on the xbox, choose HD 1080 setting.  Remove the scart and put the audio cables into the spare ports for those.

Nothing shows up. I go to settings on the TV and tell it to look for HD devices. It says it can't see anything.

screen is blank.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2009)

lolz. I am a total and utter fuckwit. Changing to HD moves the AV channel to AV3.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2009)

now we're cooking


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> lolz. I am a total and utter fuckwit. Changing to HD moves the AV channel to AV3.



Wahey! You got there in the end?

Now, are you on Xbox Live?


----------

